# Help! Progesterone levels in very early pregnancy?



## Cairn

So the doctor suspects progesterone deficiency might be the problem that has caused past losses. She sent my for a 7dpo beta and progesterone this month -- the beta was negative and the progesterone was 11, which is good for an unassisted cycle.

Except I am pregnant (BFP yesterday at 9dpo)! And the doctor's office is not answering the phone. I'm terrified I'm going to lose this baby due to low progesterone. Does anyone know if 11 7 days past conception is really bad? Or what a progesterone level should like in very early pregnancy?

I'm desperate as I really don't want to have to experience another loss and the 3 day weekend is almost upon us!


----------



## ttc1soon

I think that is an okay number for 7dpo and by like 6 weeks its supposed to be like 20 i think. I don't think a couple of days will make a huge difference because I have read some girls not starting till 5-6 weeks. I started at 10dpo.


----------



## FeLynn

well only with my 6th pregnancy did I get blood work to check progesterone. in my 4th week I got tested twice my level was 13.something and dropped to 11.something I carried the baby to 13.2 weeks.


----------



## Cairn

Well my progesterone was up to 15.5 at at 12 dpo with an HcG of 116. The on-call doctor -- not mine -- said it was still low, but not alarmingly so yet. I'm to chat with my doctor tomorrow about what to do. I'm sort of leaning toward progesterone supplements at the point so I don't have to worry all the time.


----------



## Twinkie210

When I miscarried my progesterone was only 6.8 at 5.5 weeks (ended up with a blighted ovum/D&C at almost 8 weeks), so the fact that it is increasing is encouraging.


----------



## Cairn

Twinkie, thanks so much for your response. I read your journal and noticed that you were put on progesterone supplements with this pregnancy. When did your doc decide to do this? Did s/he measure your levels first?


----------



## tuckie27

With my second loss, I remember when they checked my progesterone very early around 5 weeks and it was only 6.6 but HCG was low and slow to rise as well. Dr said it was a 'chicken or the egg' scenario. In other words, prog could have been low because of it being a doomed pregnancy (low HCG) or vice versa. Later, when given all the fertility tests on a non-pregnant cycle, my prog levels were said to be normal. I was put on 100mg prog as precaution anyways with this pregnancy until 14 weeks. Can't be certain if that made the difference or not. Full details are in my journal. I hope this isn't a bad sign for you. 11 doesn't seem too low and if it's rising that's a good sign. Good luck.


----------



## Etoiles

With this pregnancy I did not take a test until 14 DPO and then as soon as I got a BFP that day I went and got tested for low progesterone since I had had the problem in the past. It was 12.7 which my Dr. said should not be concerning this early but I was still put on supplements immediately since it was below a 15. I have not been tested since for progesterone since from what I understand the progesterone cream insertion is not always present in blood levels since it is put exactly where it is needed. I am hoping that this time works out much better!

Last time 14 DPO I got a progesterone level of 16 and my Dr. did not put me on any supplements but two weeks later it was an 8.6 and I did start supplements but the little one only made it one more week. :(

Like Tuckie27, my Dr. also said that the progesterone was not necessarily a cause of the miscarriage but may have just been because things were not progressing correctly so it naturally lowered itself.


----------

